# Sage barista touch



## Cyclone71 (Apr 30, 2019)

Is it worth the price tag or is there a better set up for similar money?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You could get another sage model ( stand alone) and a better separate second hand grinder in my opinion. The sage grinders are the weak point in this machines. But it depends on if you have the space and the inclination to do this .


----------

